# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Курсы по УНФ

## etsilop

Ищу курсы/книги по УНФ. Поделитесь плз, у кого есть etsilop33@mail.ru

----------

JhonPreston (13.04.2017)

----------


## JhonPreston

> Ищу курсы/книги по УНФ. Поделитесь плз, у кого есть etsilop33@mail.ru


Поддерживаю, очень нужны! отпишитесь плз у кого есть книги/курсы/тесты.

----------


## Koorsee

Есть по УНФ!

рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2  2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## tamtaram

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ		

Курсы по программированию в 1С		

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с		
          Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с		
          Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
          Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)		
          Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
          Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
          Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
          Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
          Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
          Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных		
          Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
          Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с		
          Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
          Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С		

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1		
          Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
          Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
          Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
          Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству		
          «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
          Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
          Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий		
          Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
          Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
          Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
          Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
          Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета		
          Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8		
          Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
          Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"



Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. Продажа обмен.

----------


## Koorsee

Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ		

Курсы по программированию в 1С		

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с		
          Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с		
          Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
          Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)		
          Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
          Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
          Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
          Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
          Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
          Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных		
          Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
          Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с		
          Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
          Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С		

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1		
          Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
          Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
          Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
          Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству		
          «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
          Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
          Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий		
          Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
          Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
          Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
          Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
          Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета		
          Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8		
          Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
          Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Koorsee

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com


рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Koorsee

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com


рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Koorsee

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com


рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------

